# Kwackers CNC Rotary Table Controller



## Chucketn (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone here sucessfully build Kwackersdigital RT controller (project origionally on CNCzone)? I have foundout my PIC programmer I bought off e-bay is a pirate copy of DIY'sprogrammer. It will not program the 18F452 or 18F4520 PIC used in theproject. I'm looking for someone in the USA to program my PIC for me.Can anyone help? I will pay shipping both ways of my chips, or buy achip or two from you, and pay for the programing.
I had a devil of a time making a PCB.Finally got a good one etched and want to complete this project.


Chuck


----------



## arvidj (Dec 12, 2012)

chucketn said:


> Anyone here sucessfully build Kwackersdigital RT controller (project origionally on CNCzone)? I have foundout my PIC programmer I bought off e-bay is a pirate copy of DIY'sprogrammer. It will not program the 18F452 or 18F4520 PIC used in theproject. I'm looking for someone in the USA to program my PIC for me.Can anyone help? I will pay shipping both ways of my chips, or buy achip or two from you, and pay for the programing.
> I had a devil of a time making a PCB.Finally got a good one etched and want to complete this project.
> 
> 
> Chuck



I have an official PIC 2 programmer and a PIC 3 clone, both of which claim to be able to program those devices. Plus I have every intention of creating the controller in question ... just no round-to-it yet.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## cjsamples (Dec 13, 2012)

Can we expect a build log on H-M here? Lots of photos. I loved this project from the time I saw it. I think plenty of people have done it as it seems to be a fairly straight forward build. Once you get that board made.

Chris


----------



## Chucketn (Dec 13, 2012)

[SUB]Yes, Chris, the board was my biggest obstacle. Finally got one etched. Only took 18 months...

Chuck[/SUB]


----------



## Chucketn (Dec 13, 2012)

I purchased a 1 axis stepper driver board on e-bay. I expected it to come with an application data sheet or info on how to hook it up, but it didn't. 
Picture here: Digital RT controller Photos by chucketn | Photobucket

On the left is the input from the control circuit from top to bottom +5v, Pul, Dir and EN. I do not know what values PUL, DIR and EN should be.
On the right from top to bottom: A+, A-, B+, B-, +24V, GND.

This driver is to become part of my Digital RT controller project.

Anyone familiar with this Stepper Driver? It's based on the TB6560AHO chip. 

Can anyone suggest a simple test setup to see if it works?

I have a TEC CBA45-01101 3v unipolar stepper  I want to drive with it.

I also have 5VDC and 12VDC wall warts to provide power for testing. I do know from the E-Bay listing it can handle 12-24v for stepper supply.How can I provide simple Pul, Dir and EN signals to the input? Can I safely drive a 3v stepper with 12v?


Chuck


----------



## jumps4 (Dec 14, 2012)

hi
I can tell you how to hook it to a breakout board and test it / set the switches for mach3 but i dont know anything about your controller your wanting to build.
yes your motor can run on up to 30v with no problem
i need to know the amps?
just trying to hook the motor to power will not make it run
and here is some info on the 6 wire motor i found http://www.skot9000.com/proj/cnc/wiring.txt
steve


----------



## arvidj (Dec 26, 2012)

arvidj said:


> I have an official PIC 2 programmer and a PIC 3 clone, both of which claim to be able to program those devices. Plus I have every intention of creating the controller in question ... just no round-to-it yet.
> 
> PM me if you are interested.



Chuck,

Did you get your PIC programming issues resolved?

Arvid


----------



## Chucketn (Dec 26, 2012)

Arvid,
I have not gotten my PIC programmed. A member of another forum offered me a proven programmer but I have not received it yet.
I have populated the PCB, and ordered and received 5 more PIC's. Just waiting on the programmer to get to the next step.
I have sucessfully connected the stepper to the driver and gotten movement.
Today, I added a heat sink to the 5v regulator while watching old John Wayne movies and snacking on Christmas goodies...

Chuck


----------



## arvidj (Dec 26, 2012)

chucketn said:


> Arvid,
> I have not gotten my PIC programmed. A member of another forum offered me a proven programmer but I have not received it yet.
> I have populated the PCB, and ordered and received 5 more PIC's. Just waiting on the programmer to get to the next step.
> I have sucessfully connected the stepper to the driver and gotten movement.
> ...



If that doesn't work out you can send them, I'll program them and send them back the next day.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Dec 26, 2012)

I have a stepper, a bob, power supply and a rotary table, what else do I need, I'd like mine to work seperate from my plasma table but also be able to work with it.


----------



## Chucketn (Dec 27, 2012)

Charlie, you'd need the circuit I'm building which uses a PIC to program the movement of the stepper. You would also need a stepper driver, an oldham coupler to connect the stepper to the RT, and an adaptor to mount the stepper to the RT.
The origional build, with the program, circuit diagrams, circuit board art, etc. is on CNCZone. It's a long thread covering  several years. It was startes by a user named kwackers. You can search CNCzone for that user and find the post.
The project will allow controlling a RT for making gears, bolt circles, and such.

Chuck


----------

